# Wanted: Looking for guitar “expert” to appraise/price our guitars. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking for guitar “expert” to appraise/price our guitars | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

_Greetings, We’re a pawn shop and looking to pay someone who’s a guitar “expert” or serious guitar collector/guitar hobbyist with serious knowledge about guitars. This is a paid gig. We have about 8 guitars. Our shop is located at Warden/Lawrence. Price can be discussed so that you are happy and we get the help we need._


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@davetcan Have you ever seen a guitar like this? You are into tennis...correct?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have not but the fact that it's in a pawn shop in Las Vegas doesn't surprise me  Pretty sure someone just custom painted it. Looks like Stan Smith, Jim Courier, Andre Agassi, Billie Jean King, and Navratilova. I could be wrong on Courier because of the cap.

Maybe it was a charity auction piece. Could be signed on the back by all of them.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Tacky is the best appraisal I can give.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I have not but the fact that it's in a pawn shop in Las Vegas doesn't surprise me  Pretty sure someone just custom painted it. Looks like Stan Smith, Jim Courier, Andre Agassi, Billie Jean King, and Navratilova. I could be wrong on Courier because of the cap.
> 
> Maybe it was a charity auction piece. Could be signed on the back by all of them.


No that was actually done by Gibson if the episode of the show was correct. The guy thought it would be worth like $4000 ~$5000. The pawn shop bought it for $3500 and it was appraised at around $2500.

Don't quote me on that but that was the gist of it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

You could always go full NASCAR


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I have not but the fact that it's in a pawn shop in Las Vegas doesn't surprise me  Pretty sure someone just custom painted it. Looks like Stan Smith, Jim Courier, Andre Agassi, Billie Jean King, and Navratilova. I could be wrong on Courier because of the cap.
> 
> Maybe it was a charity auction piece. Could be signed on the back by all of them.


Here’s the actual item. 
Vintage 2006 Gibson Les Paul Standard Custom Shop LP Tennis Greats U Tube "Pawn Stars" PAFs OHSC! | Vintage Gear America | Reverb


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

VHTO said:


> Here’s the actual item.
> Vintage 2006 Gibson Les Paul Standard Custom Shop LP Tennis Greats U Tube "Pawn Stars" PAFs OHSC! | Vintage Gear America | Reverb


"_custom built/ordered Gibson Les Paul Standard_" 

So probably not a special run of any kind, just someone ruining a perfectly good guitar


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


>




That appraisal was completely fucked.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Looking for guitar “expert” to appraise/price our guitars | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> _Greetings, We’re a pawn shop and looking to pay someone who’s a guitar “expert” or serious guitar collector/guitar hobbyist with serious knowledge about guitars. This is a paid gig. We have about 8 guitars. Our shop is located at Warden/Lawrence. Price can be discussed so that you are happy and we get the help we need._
> 
> View attachment 310984



A pawn shop near me (one of the big chain ones) desperately needs someone like that. They have had a fake Gibson in there for a few years now and any time it is pointed out to them they get all petulant and claim that their "guitar guy" has said it is real. This is also a place that tries to sell used Boss and MXR pedals for about a third more than they sell for brand new at L&M.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> That appraisal was completely fucked.


Why come?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Why come?



Because the appraiser valued it too high for what it is.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> Because the appraiser valued it too high for what it is.


They don't appear to be cheap guitars.

Used "jackson phil collen"


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> They don't appear to be cheap guitars.
> 
> Used "jackson phil collen"


They aren't and frankly they're often better than guitars considered to be higher end in my opinion. I haven't priced one, but we have to assume he valued the autograph at more than $5000. as he said the guitars are more than $5k new and his overall appraisal was >$10K.

Not worth that to me, but that's because autographs have zero value to me.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

colchar said:


> A pawn shop near me (one of the big chain ones) desperately needs someone like that. They have had a fake Gibson in there for a few years now and any time it is pointed out to them they get all petulant and claim that their "guitar guy" has said it is real. This is also a place that tries to sell used Boss and MXR pedals for about a third more than they sell for brand new at L&M.


Something tells me this is Busters on Queen St.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> They aren't and frankly they're often better than guitars considered to be higher end in my opinion. I haven't priced one, but we have to assume he valued the autograph at more than $5000. as he said the guitars are more than $5k new and his overall appraisal was >$10K.
> 
> Not worth that to me, but that's because autographs have zero value to me.


It's also not just an autographed guitar. It's an artist proof painted by the guitarist. That has to add some value.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> It's also not just an autographed guitar. It's an artist proof painted by the guitarist. That has to add some value.


Right, good point. THAT has much more value than the autograph to me, but to a fan...who knows.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> Something tells me this is Busters on Queen St.



Yep! The one at 410 & Queen. I pop in there once in a while to check for used video games or had to find DVDs and check their guitar gear while I am in there. Their pricing is always good for a laugh.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guncho said:


> They don't appear to be cheap guitars.



I never said they were. But the guy claiming they were worth $10-$12 grand was out to lunch.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't popped by in years. I remembered then hawking some off brand stuff for a stupid amount of money.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> I never said they were. But the guy claiming they were worth $10-$12 grand was out to lunch.


Well it's worth whatever someone ultimately paid for it and we don't have that information. We know Rick paid $8500 for it.

It's quite a unique guitar. It's an artist prototype hand painted by the guitarist.

There's not really a lot of historical data to draw on to say conclusively it's not worth $10-$12k.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What would a Joni Mitchell painted guitar be worth?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

There is a guy here in Edmonton with aKijiji ad soliciting his appraisal services because he’s seen to many rip offs! Call him before you buy!

Maybe you can hook the two up kinda like guitar matchmaker style!


----------

